# segfaults during emerge or kernel-build

## boerns

Hi,

I thought I solved my problem described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1009620.html

but it is not the fact ;-((

I get crashes in libflashplayer in chrome or crashes during "emerge -e system" and then see this in dmesg:

[Jan30 06:59] chrome[14816]: segfault at 200010 ip 00007fd37f5e7af4 sp 00007ffff18ceb20 error 4

[Jan30 07:03] chrome[14913]: segfault at 200000 ip 00007fd3c2dbf918 sp 00007ffff18cad50 error 4 in libpepflashplayer.so[7fd3c291a000+f9a000]

[Jan30 07:10] chrome[15089]: segfault at 200000 ip 00007f01217c5ac0 sp 00007fff3556c080 error 4 in libpepflashplayer.so[7f0121239000+f9a000]

[Jan30 07:16] chrome[15829]: segfault at 2003f0 ip 00007f0121722116 sp 00007fff3556c928 error 4 in libpepflashplayer.so[7f0121239000+f9a000]

[  +5,818063] b2[18650]: segfault at 19 ip 00007f4e3c81c905 sp 00007fff82c158f0 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f4e3c7a3000+199000]

[Jan30 08:22] as[18675]: segfault at 200018 ip 00000000004108f0 sp 00007fff08ff14a0 error 4 in as[400000+55000]

I installed newest kernel 3.18.3

I installed newest Bios-Update.

I did memtest86+ on hole 32GB Memory with no errors

The only thing I can imageine is, that my CPU is somehow broken or I have some compilation-Settings which are not konservative enough.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

About my installation

Before installation CPU-Burn, memtest was done.

Installation was done with stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2

I have setup grub2 to boot in EUFI-Modus and load

grub from EFI-System-PARTITION

swap-, root- and boot-partition lays on

Linux-Software-RAID1

/dev/md/md0_boot and

/dev/md/md1_swap and

/dev/md/md2_root

Rest on top of lvm on a raid10,f2 on /dev/md/md3_lvm

I have a Multi-Seat-Configuration with

- one usb-mous, usb-keyb connected to seat_left and using intel-graphics.

- one usb-mouse, usb-keyb connected to seat_right and using nvidia-graphics.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

About my hardware:

- Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz (Haswell)

- Asus Z97-Deluxe Mainboard

- 32GB DDR3-1600 Ram

- haswell onbaord-grphic (cpu-graphic)

with connected Display-Port-24" Monitor

via displayport

- PCI-E Asus E210 Nvidia graphics

with connected 19" Monitor

via VGA

- 2 x 3TB WD-Red drives HDD

- 1 x 512GB Samsung 850-Pro SSD

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # lsmod

Module Size Used by

vmnet 46336 17

vmblock 10728 0

vsock 42581 0

vmci 69823 2 vsock

vmmon 71157 5

tun 19377 1

bridge 84911 0

stp 1501 1 bridge

llc 3313 2 stp,bridge

i915 716547 5

mxm_wmi 1347 0

snd_hda_codec_hdmi 35363 4

snd_hda_codec_realtek 44598 1

snd_hda_codec_generic 50586 1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

igb 133328 0

nvidia 10496879 29

x86_pkg_temp_thermal 4535 0

snd_hda_intel 31921 6

wmi 7715 1 mxm_wmi

e1000e 191264 0

snd_hda_codec 90888 4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep 5860 1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm 75734 3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper 27781 1 i915

efivarfs 5358 0

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.18.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32373744 total,  11423424 free

KiB Swap:    8384504 total,   8384504 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 Jan 2015 02:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1, 1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache2 apm audiofile authfile avahi avx avx2 bash-completition berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp git glib gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gstreamer gtk gzip hddtemp http iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib innodb ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms ldap libg++ libnotify libsamplerate libwww lm_sensors lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mbox memlimit mhash mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mssql mtp multilib mysql nas ncurses nls nntp nptl nsplugin nvidia odbc offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png policykit posix ppds python qmail-spp qt3support qt4 quicktime radius rdesktop readline recode rss ruby samba scanner sdl seamonkey semantic-desktop session sharedmem shorten simplexml slang slp smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sound spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion suexec svg symlink szip tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upnp-av usb vcd vhosts vim-syntax virtualbox vnc vorbis wavpack wayland webkit win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xface xine xinetd xml xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="access actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid compat dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic unixd negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif slotmem_shm so speling socache_shmcb status unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

------------------------------------------------------------------------

complete demsg:

[Jan30 01:30] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[  +0,000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[  +0,000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[  +0,000000] Linux version 3.18.3-gentoo (root@holodeck) (gcc version 4.8.3 (Gentoo 4.8.3 p1.1, pie-0.5.9) ) #3 SMP Wed Jan 28 21:34:51 CET 2015

[  +0,000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.3-gentoo root=/dev/md/md2_root_0 ro dolvm domdadm

[  +0,000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[  +0,000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[  +0,000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000058fff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x0000000070890fff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000070891000-0x0000000070897fff] ACPI NVS

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000070898000-0x0000000070cf5fff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000070cf6000-0x000000007116afff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007116b000-0x000000008ca88fff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008ca89000-0x000000008cdcdfff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008cdce000-0x000000008cdebfff] ACPI data

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008cdec000-0x000000008d30ffff] ACPI NVS

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008d310000-0x000000008df51fff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008df52000-0x000000008dffefff] type 20

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008dfff000-0x000000008dffffff] usable

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000008f000000-0x00000000af1fffff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[  +0,000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000084fdfffff] usable

[  +0,000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[  +0,000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[  +0,000000] efi:  ACPI 2.0=0x8cdd4000  ACPI=0x8cdd4000  SMBIOS=0xf04d0  MPS=0xfd5d0 

[  +0,000000] efi: mem00: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000008000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem01: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000008000-0x0000000000058000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem02: [Reserved           |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000059000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem03: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000059000-0x000000000005f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem04: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000000005f000-0x0000000000060000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem05: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000060000-0x000000000009f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem06: [Reserved           |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000000009f000-0x00000000000a0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem07: [Loader Data        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000100000-0x000000000130c000) (18MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem08: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000000130c000-0x0000000001400000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem09: [Loader Data        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000001400000-0x000000000260c000) (18MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem10: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000000260c000-0x0000000037668000) (848MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem11: [Loader Data        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000037668000-0x0000000037b2c000) (4MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem12: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000037b2c000-0x000000004d871000) (349MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem13: [Loader Data        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000004d871000-0x000000006d28e000) (506MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem14: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000006d28e000-0x0000000070870000) (53MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem15: [Loader Code        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070870000-0x0000000070891000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem16: [ACPI Memory NVS    |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070891000-0x0000000070898000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem17: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070898000-0x00000000709f9000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem18: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000709f9000-0x0000000070cbb000) (2MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem19: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070cbb000-0x0000000070cc0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem20: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070cc0000-0x0000000070cc4000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem21: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070cc4000-0x0000000070cd9000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem22: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070cd9000-0x0000000070ceb000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem23: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070ceb000-0x0000000070cf6000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem24: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000070cf6000-0x000000007116b000) (4MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem25: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007116b000-0x000000007117e000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem26: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007117e000-0x000000007eafc000) (217MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem27: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eafc000-0x000000007eb27000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem28: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb27000-0x000000007eb35000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem29: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb35000-0x000000007eb52000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem30: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb52000-0x000000007eb59000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem31: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb59000-0x000000007eb88000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem32: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb88000-0x000000007eb9b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem33: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eb9b000-0x000000007ec15000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem34: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ec15000-0x000000007ec37000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem35: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ec37000-0x000000007ec53000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem36: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ec53000-0x000000007ec60000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem37: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ec60000-0x000000007ec93000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem38: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ec93000-0x000000007ecae000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem39: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ecae000-0x000000007ece7000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem40: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ece7000-0x000000007ed0a000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem41: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ed0a000-0x000000007ed4b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem42: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ed4b000-0x000000007ed68000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem43: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ed68000-0x000000007eea4000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem44: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eea4000-0x000000007eeb2000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem45: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eeb2000-0x000000007eecd000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem46: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eecd000-0x000000007eed4000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem47: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007eed4000-0x000000007ef04000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem48: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ef04000-0x000000007ef17000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem49: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ef17000-0x000000007ef90000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem50: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ef90000-0x000000007efb2000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem51: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007efb2000-0x000000007efcd000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem52: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007efcd000-0x000000007efda000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem53: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007efda000-0x000000007f011000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem54: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f011000-0x000000007f02c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem55: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f02c000-0x000000007f061000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem56: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f061000-0x000000007f084000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem57: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f084000-0x000000007f0c8000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem58: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f0c8000-0x000000007f0e5000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem59: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f0e5000-0x000000007f221000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem60: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f221000-0x000000007f22f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem61: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f22f000-0x000000007f24b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem62: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f24b000-0x000000007f252000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem63: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f252000-0x000000007f280000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem64: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f280000-0x000000007f293000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem65: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f293000-0x000000007f30e000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem66: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f30e000-0x000000007f330000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem67: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f330000-0x000000007f34b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem68: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f34b000-0x000000007f358000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem69: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f358000-0x000000007f38a000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem70: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f38a000-0x000000007f3a5000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem71: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f3a5000-0x000000007f3df000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem72: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f3df000-0x000000007f402000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem73: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f402000-0x000000007f442000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem74: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f442000-0x000000007f45f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem75: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f45f000-0x000000007f59d000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem76: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f59d000-0x000000007f5ab000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem77: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f5ab000-0x000000007f5c7000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem78: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f5c7000-0x000000007f5ce000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem79: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f5ce000-0x000000007f5fc000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem80: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f5fc000-0x000000007f60f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem81: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f60f000-0x000000007f68a000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem82: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f68a000-0x000000007f6ac000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem83: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f6ac000-0x000000007f6c7000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem84: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f6c7000-0x000000007f6d4000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem85: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f6d4000-0x000000007f707000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem86: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f707000-0x000000007f722000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem87: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f722000-0x000000007f75c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem88: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f75c000-0x000000007f77f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem89: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f77f000-0x000000007f7c1000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem90: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f7c1000-0x000000007f7de000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem91: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f7de000-0x000000007f91a000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem92: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f91a000-0x000000007f928000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem93: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f928000-0x000000007f944000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem94: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f944000-0x000000007f94b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem95: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f94b000-0x000000007f979000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem96: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f979000-0x000000007f98c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem97: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007f98c000-0x000000007fa07000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem98: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fa07000-0x000000007fa29000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem99: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fa29000-0x000000007fa46000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem100: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fa46000-0x000000007fa53000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem101: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fa53000-0x000000007fa85000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem102: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fa85000-0x000000007faa0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem103: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007faa0000-0x000000007fad8000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem104: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fad8000-0x000000007fafb000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem105: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fafb000-0x000000007fb3d000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem106: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fb3d000-0x000000007fb5a000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem107: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fb5a000-0x000000007fc06000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem108: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fc06000-0x000000007fc56000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem109: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fc56000-0x000000007fc99000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem110: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fc99000-0x000000007fca7000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem111: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fca7000-0x000000007fcc3000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem112: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fcc3000-0x000000007fcca000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem113: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fcca000-0x000000007fcfa000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem114: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fcfa000-0x000000007fd0d000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem115: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fd0d000-0x000000007fd86000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem116: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fd86000-0x000000007fda8000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem117: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fda8000-0x000000007fdc3000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem118: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fdc3000-0x000000007fdc8000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem119: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fdc8000-0x000000007fe04000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem120: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fe04000-0x000000007fe1f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem121: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fe1f000-0x000000007fe58000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem122: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fe58000-0x000000007fe7b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem123: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fe7b000-0x000000007febe000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem124: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007febe000-0x000000007fedb000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem125: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fedb000-0x000000007fefa000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem126: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007fefa000-0x000000007ff0c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem127: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000007ff0c000-0x0000000080056000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem128: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080056000-0x000000008005d000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem129: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008005d000-0x0000000080156000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem130: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080156000-0x0000000080163000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem131: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080163000-0x0000000080198000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem132: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080198000-0x00000000801a0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem133: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000801a0000-0x000000008024f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem134: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008024f000-0x0000000080251000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem135: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080251000-0x000000008031e000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem136: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008031e000-0x0000000080322000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem137: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080322000-0x00000000803d7000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem138: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000803d7000-0x00000000803de000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem139: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000803de000-0x000000008040c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem140: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008040c000-0x0000000080411000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem141: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080411000-0x0000000080499000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem142: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080499000-0x00000000804a0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem143: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000804a0000-0x0000000080517000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem144: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080517000-0x0000000080518000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem145: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080518000-0x00000000805d0000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem146: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000805d0000-0x00000000805d2000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem147: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000805d2000-0x0000000080661000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem148: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080661000-0x0000000080664000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem149: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080664000-0x0000000080772000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem150: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080772000-0x0000000080775000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem151: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080775000-0x00000000808b4000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem152: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000808b4000-0x00000000808b8000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem153: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x00000000808b8000-0x0000000080e8a000) (5MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem154: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080e8a000-0x0000000080e8e000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem155: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080e8e000-0x0000000080fc0000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem156: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080fc0000-0x0000000080fc2000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem157: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000080fc2000-0x000000008115a000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem158: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008115a000-0x0000000081169000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem159: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000081169000-0x0000000081179000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem160: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000081179000-0x000000008117c000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem161: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008117c000-0x000000008122a000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem162: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008122a000-0x000000008122b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem163: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008122b000-0x000000008122e000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem164: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008122e000-0x000000008122f000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem165: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008122f000-0x000000008aa71000) (152MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem166: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa71000-0x000000008aa73000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem167: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa73000-0x000000008aa79000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem168: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa79000-0x000000008aa7b000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem169: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa7b000-0x000000008aa82000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem170: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa82000-0x000000008aa85000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem171: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008aa85000-0x000000008c0ec000) (22MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem172: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008c0ec000-0x000000008c1b2000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem173: [Loader Data        |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008c1b2000-0x000000008c1be000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem174: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008c1be000-0x000000008ca89000) (8MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem175: [Reserved           |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008ca89000-0x000000008cb32000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem176: [Reserved           |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008cb32000-0x000000008cdce000) (2MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem177: [ACPI Reclaim Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008cdce000-0x000000008cdd4000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem178: [ACPI Reclaim Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008cdd4000-0x000000008cdec000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem179: [ACPI Memory NVS    |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008cdec000-0x000000008cef3000) (1MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem180: [ACPI Memory NVS    |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008cef3000-0x000000008d310000) (4MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem181: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008d310000-0x000000008d57e000) (2MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem182: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008d57e000-0x000000008de7f000) (9MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem183: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008de7f000-0x000000008de81000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem184: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008de81000-0x000000008deb1000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem185: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008deb1000-0x000000008deb4000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem186: [Runtime Data       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008deb4000-0x000000008df52000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem187: [Runtime Code       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008df52000-0x000000008df74000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem188: [Runtime Code       |RUN|  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008df74000-0x000000008dfff000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem189: [Boot Data          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x000000008dfff000-0x000000008e000000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem190: [Conventional Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000100000000-0x000000084fe00000) (29950MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem191: [Reserved           |   |  |  |  |   |  |  |  |  ] range=[0x000000008f000000-0x00000000af200000) (514MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem192: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000f0000000) (256MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem193: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec01000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem194: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed04000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem195: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed20000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem196: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee01000) (0MB)

[  +0,000000] efi: mem197: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000ff000000-0x0000000100000000) (16MB)

[  +0,000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[  +0,000000] DMI: ASUS All Series/Z97-DELUXE, BIOS 2012 09/30/2014

[  +0,000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[  +0,000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[  +0,000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x84fe00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[  +0,000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[  +0,000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[  +0,000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[  +0,000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[  +0,000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[  +0,000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[  +0,000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[  +0,000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[  +0,000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7800000000 write-back

[  +0,000000]   1 base 0800000000 mask 7FC0000000 write-back

[  +0,000000]   2 base 0840000000 mask 7FF0000000 write-back

[  +0,000000]   3 base 00C0000000 mask 7FC0000000 uncachable

[  +0,000000]   4 base 00A0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable

[  +0,000000]   5 base 0090000000 mask 7FF0000000 uncachable

[  +0,000000]   6 base 008F000000 mask 7FFF000000 uncachable

[  +0,000000]   7 base 084FE00000 mask 7FFFE00000 uncachable

[  +0,000000]   8 disabled

[  +0,000000]   9 disabled

[  +0,000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[  +0,000000] e820: update [mem 0x8f000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[  +0,000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x8e000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[  +0,000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd8e0-0x000fd8ef] mapped at [ffff8800000fd8e0]

[  +0,000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[  +0,000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

[  +0,000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c1000, 0x022c1fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c2000, 0x022c2fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c3000, 0x022c3fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x84fc00000-0x84fdfffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x84fc00000-0x84fdfffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c4000, 0x022c4fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x84c000000-0x84fbfffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x84c000000-0x84fbfffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x800000000-0x84bffffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x800000000-0x83fffffff] page 1G

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x840000000-0x84bffffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x70890fff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x707fffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x70800000-0x70890fff] page 4k

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x70898000-0x70cf5fff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x70898000-0x709fffff] page 4k

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x70a00000-0x70bfffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x70c00000-0x70cf5fff] page 4k

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c5000, 0x022c5fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x7116b000-0x8ca88fff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x7116b000-0x711fffff] page 4k

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x71200000-0x8c9fffff] page 2M

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x8ca00000-0x8ca88fff] page 4k

[  +0,000000] BRK [0x022c6000, 0x022c6fff] PGTABLE

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x8dfff000-0x8dffffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x8dfff000-0x8dffffff] page 4k

[  +0,000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x7ffffffff]

[  +0,000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x7ffffffff] page 1G

[  +0,000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37668000-0x37b2bfff]

[  +0,000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[  +0,000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x000000008CDD4000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000008CDD4080 00007C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000008CDE3318 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000008CDD4198 00F17C (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000011 INTL 20120711)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000008D30FF80 000040

[  +0,000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000008CDE3428 000072 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x000000008CDE34A0 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008CDE34E8 000C7D (v01 Ther_R Ther_Rvp 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008CDE4168 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008CDE46A8 000B74 (v01 CpuRef CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000008CDE5220 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000008CDE5260 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008CDE5298 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008CDE5608 005977 (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20120711)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x000000008CDEAFD8 0000B8 (v01 INTEL  BDW      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[  +0,000000] No NUMA configuration found

[  +0,000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000084fdfffff]

[  +0,000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x84fdf7000-0x84fdfafff]

[  +0,000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00213fffff] PMD -> [ffff88082fc00000-ffff88084f3fffff] on node 0

[  +0,000000] Zone ranges:

[  +0,000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[  +0,000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[  +0,000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x84fdfffff]

[  +0,000000] Movable zone start for each node

[  +0,000000] Early memory node ranges

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x00057fff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00059000-0x0009efff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x70890fff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x70898000-0x70cf5fff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x7116b000-0x8ca88fff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x8dfff000-0x8dffffff]

[  +0,000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x84fdfffff]

[  +0,000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00001000-0x84fdfffff]

[  +0,000000] On node 0 totalpages: 8242091

[  +0,000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[  +0,000000]   DMA zone: 27 pages reserved

[  +0,000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[  +0,000000]   DMA32 zone: 8921 pages used for memmap

[  +0,000000]   DMA32 zone: 570894 pages, LIFO batch:31

[  +0,000000]   Normal zone: 119800 pages used for memmap

[  +0,000000]   Normal zone: 7667200 pages, LIFO batch:31

[  +0,000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0x8f200000-0xaf1fffff

[  +0,000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[  +0,000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[  +0,000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[  +0,000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[  +0,000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[  +0,000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[  +0,000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[  +0,000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[  +0,000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[  +0,000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[  +0,000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00058000-0x00058fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x70891000-0x70897fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x70cf6000-0x7116afff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8ca89000-0x8cdcdfff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8cdce000-0x8cdebfff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8cdec000-0x8d30ffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8d310000-0x8df51fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8df52000-0x8dffefff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8e000000-0x8effffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x8f000000-0xaf1fffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xaf200000-0xdfffffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[  +0,000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[  +0,000000] e820: [mem 0xaf200000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[  +0,000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[  +0,000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages/cpu @ffff88084fa00000 s76096 r8192 d30400 u524288

[  +0,000000] pcpu-alloc: s76096 r8192 d30400 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[  +0,000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[  +0,000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 8113279

[  +0,000000] Policy zone: Normal

[  +0,000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.3-gentoo root=/dev/md/md2_root_0 ro dolvm domdadm

[  +0,000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[  +0,000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[  +0,000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[  +0,000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[  +0,000000] Memory: 32137848K/32968364K available (7514K kernel code, 835K rwdata, 2416K rodata, 1040K init, 904K bss, 830516K reserved)

[  +0,000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[  +0,000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[  +0,000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[  +0,000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=4

[  +0,000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:456 0

[  +0,000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[  +0,000000] console [tty0] enabled

[  +0,000000] hpet clockevent registered

[  +0,000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[  +0,000000] tsc: Detected 3198.155 MHz processor

[  +0,000000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6396.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=3198155)

[  +0,000003] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[  +0,000004] ACPI: Core revision 20140926

[  +0,009919] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[  +0,020185] Security Framework initialized

[  +0,000004] SELinux:  Initializing.

[  +0,000006] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[  +0,001246] Dentry cache hash table entries: 4194304 (order: 13, 33554432 bytes)

[  +0,004310] Inode-cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[  +0,001847] Mount-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[  +0,000024] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[  +0,000217] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[  +0,000003] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

[  +0,000016] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[  +0,000001] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[  +0,000004] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy( :Cool: 

[  +0,000751] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[  +0,000010] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[  +0,000010] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[  +0,000096] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K (ffffffff81dd6000 - ffffffff81ddd000)

[  +0,004535] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[  +0,009997] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz (fam: 06, model: 3c, stepping: 03)

[  +0,000007] TSC deadline timer enabled

[  +0,000015] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 16-deep LBR, Haswell events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[  +0,000016] ... version:                3

[  +0,000001] ... bit width:              48

[  +0,000001] ... generic registers:      8

[  +0,000001] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[  +0,000001] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff

[  +0,000001] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[  +0,000001] ... event mask:             00000007000000ff

[  +0,000200] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[  +0,000002] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[  +0,041945] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[  +0,000004] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (25585.24 BogoMIPS)

[  +0,002336] devtmpfs: initialized

[  +0,000124] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x70891000-0x70897fff] (28672 bytes)

[  +0,000002] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x8cdec000-0x8d30ffff] (5390336 bytes)

[  +0,000116] kworker/u8:0 (26) used greatest stack depth: 13952 bytes left

[  +0,000079] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[  +0,009560]    avx       : 27744.000 MB/sec

[  +0,000025] RTC time:  0:30:06, date: 01/30/15

[  +0,000072] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[  +0,007927] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[  +0,007009] cpuidle: using governor menu

[  +0,000028] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[  +0,000002] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[  +0,000032] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[  +0,000002] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[  +0,000142] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[  +0,026808] raid6: sse2x1   10296 MB/s

[  +0,017002] raid6: sse2x2   12808 MB/s

[  +0,016998] raid6: sse2x4   14937 MB/s

[  +0,016999] raid6: avx2x1   19835 MB/s

[  +0,017000] raid6: avx2x2   22699 MB/s

[  +0,017000] raid6: avx2x4   26769 MB/s

[  +0,000001] raid6: using algorithm avx2x4 (26769 MB/s)

[  +0,000001] raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm

[  +0,000033] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[  +0,000002] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[  +0,000001] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[  +0,000001] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[  +0,003023] ACPI: Executed 4 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[  +0,023027] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[  +0,000005] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88082BD50C00 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[  +0,006084] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[  +0,000005] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88082BE88000 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[  +0,005912] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[  +0,000003] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88082BC75600 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[  +0,007364] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[  +0,000007] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[  +0,000005] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[  +0,000013] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[  +0,000002] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[  +0,000021] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[  +0,000292] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)

[  +0,000174] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)

[  +0,000165] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)

[  +0,004400] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[  +0,000047] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[  +0,000044] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[  +0,000044] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[  +0,000044] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[  +0,000610] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[  +0,000005] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[  +0,000284] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeHotplug PME]

[  +0,000086] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[  +0,000300] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[  +0,000003] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-fe]

[  +0,000002] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[  +0,000001] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[  +0,000002] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[  +0,000001] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[  +0,000002] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[  +0,000001] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[  +0,000002] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[  +0,000001] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xaf200000-0xfeafffff]

[  +0,000007] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0c00] type 00 class 0x060000

[  +0,000063] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0c01] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000028] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000031] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000024] pci 0000:00:01.1: [8086:0c05] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000026] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000028] pci 0000:00:01.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000026] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0412] type 00 class 0x030000

[  +0,000008] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf400000-0xdf7fffff 64bit]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[  +0,000053] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:0c0c] type 00 class 0x040300

[  +0,000005] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb34000-0xdfb37fff 64bit]

[  +0,000070] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:8cb1] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[  +0,000015] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb20000-0xdfb2ffff 64bit]

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000029] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000025] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:8cba] type 00 class 0x078000

[  +0,000016] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb3e000-0xdfb3e00f 64bit]

[  +0,000054] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000054] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:15a1] type 00 class 0x020000

[  +0,000014] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfb1ffff]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xdfb3c000-0xdfb3cfff]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf080-0xf09f]

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000030] pci 0000:00:19.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000027] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:8cad] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[  +0,000017] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb3b000-0xdfb3b3ff]

[  +0,000076] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000033] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000026] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:8ca0] type 00 class 0x040300

[  +0,000011] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb30000-0xdfb33fff 64bit]

[  +0,000052] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000029] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000023] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8c90] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000059] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000027] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000024] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:8c96] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000057] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000027] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000024] pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:8c9c] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000057] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000027] pci 0000:00:1c.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000028] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8ca6] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[  +0,000017] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb3a000-0xdfb3a3ff]

[  +0,000076] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000033] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000026] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8cc4] type 00 class 0x060100

[  +0,000132] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c82] type 00 class 0x010601

[  +0,000012] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf0d0-0xf0d7]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf0c0-0xf0c3]

[  +0,000005] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[  +0,000005] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xdfb39000-0xdfb397ff]

[  +0,000031] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[  +0,000043] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8ca2] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[  +0,000012] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfb38000-0xdfb380ff 64bit]

[  +0,000016] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[  +0,000071] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[  +0,000032] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10de:0a65] type 00 class 0x030000

[  +0,000008] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

[  +0,000007] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[  +0,000007] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xdf000000-0xdf07ffff pref]

[  +0,000046] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,000027] pci 0000:02:00.1: [10de:0be3] type 00 class 0x040300

[  +0,000008] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf080000-0xdf083fff]

[  +0,002054] pci 0000:00:01.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:00:01.1:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[  +0,000001] pci 0000:00:01.1:   bridge window [mem 0xde000000-0xdf0fffff]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:00:01.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  +0,000036] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[  +0,000055] pci 0000:04:00.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,001801] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-0b]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xdf800000-0xdf9fffff]

[  +0,000066] pci 0000:05:01.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000102] pci 0000:05:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000053] pci 0000:05:03.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:05:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:05:04.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:05:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:05:05.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:05:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:05:06.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:05:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000051] pci 0000:05:07.0: [1b21:1187] type 01 class 0x060400

[  +0,000100] pci 0000:05:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,000065] pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-0b]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf800000-0xdf9fffff]

[  +0,000055] pci 0000:05:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[  +0,001886] pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b21:0612] type 00 class 0x010601

[  +0,000022] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd050-0xd057]

[  +0,000013] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xd040-0xd043]

[  +0,000013] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xd030-0xd037]

[  +0,000013] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xd020-0xd023]

[  +0,000013] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xd000-0xd01f]

[  +0,000014] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xdf900000-0xdf9001ff]

[  +0,001929] pci 0000:05:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:05:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[  +0,000003] pci 0000:05:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf900000-0xdf9fffff]

[  +0,000059] pci 0000:05:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[  +0,000063] pci 0000:05:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09]

[  +0,000096] pci 0000:0a:00.0: [8086:1539] type 00 class 0x020000

[  +0,000029] pci 0000:0a:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf800000-0xdf81ffff]

[  +0,000034] pci 0000:0a:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xc000-0xc01f]

[  +0,000017] pci 0000:0a:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xdf820000-0xdf823fff]

[  +0,000169] pci 0000:0a:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[  +0,001527] pci 0000:05:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0a]

[  +0,000006] pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf800000-0xdf8fffff]

[  +0,000056] pci 0000:05:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[  +0,000103] pci 0000:0c:00.0: [1b21:1142] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[  +0,000025] pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa07fff 64bit]

[  +0,000124] pci 0000:0c:00.0: PME# supported from D3cold

[  +0,000024] pci 0000:0c:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  +0,001656] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 0c]

[  +0,000004] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfafffff]

[  +0,000045] acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicates it is unsupported)

[  +0,000378] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000034] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

[  +0,000031] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000029] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

[  +0,000031] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000031] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[  +0,000186] ACPI: Enabled 6 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[  +0,000015] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x1e, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[  +0,000051] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[  +0,000002] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[  +0,000004] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:02:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[  +0,000002] vgaarb: loaded

[  +0,000001] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:02:00.0

[  +0,000002] vgaarb: no bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[  +0,000049] SCSI subsystem initialized

[  +0,000011] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[  +0,000028] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[  +0,000016] usbcore: regist

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Lets assume your box overheats or is not proper assembled.

So my only advise would be to dissasemble and reassemble your box.

Did you aply thermal paste for your cpu? is the fan running? have you checked the temps? all cables?

Memtest is nice but i doubt it will put stress on your components and therefore when you run prime for some hours you can determine if the box overheats or not.

afaik i thought march native was the way to go => CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"  <= no idea if thats right or not for your hardware ...

MAy I ask: which issues do you have when your box crashes when emerge -e system? is it flash related or another issue??

if i were you i would set march native or something conservative. also not sure if you use the broken intel tsx instruction, thats borked on any 1150 socket cpu afaik. 

Anyway just guesses as I am not in front of your box..

----------

## boerns

Hi,

Processor-TEMP an all cores shown with i7z is 29 degree. When compiling with 4 cores it goes not higher than 40 degrees.

Yes I used paste between Pcoessor und Cooler. Its a huge bequiet-cooler and it seems to do its job correct.

I now try to run CXXFLAGS with native and could recompile whole system, but still gets segfaults in demsg.

Degfaults seems to be less, If I switch system from idl-tickless to the first option. But still get segfaults.

Are Core i5 processors somehow castrated i7 processors? Would it be better to switch to i7?

I have no ral issue when emerge crashes. Its just shown in dmesg.

While this emerge-errors work, I can run flash-games on chrome-browser and virtual-machine vmware player with windows7 in it without crash.

So if real memory is the faults I would expect to crash chrome or virtual machine in vmware.

Is there another way to stress the memory in the running linux? without reboot and using memtest?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> I did memtest86+ on hole 32GB Memory with no errors 

 

Well sounds fine when memtest does not find anything.

Did you try to pull everything apart and assemble it again? maybe something is loose and is not that obvious? Assuming you build the box yourself with the parts bought.

overclockers usually rune prime to see if the box is stable itself. assuming your box runs on the stock values the prime equivalent in linux may show something. other thing which could be an issue is a not proper power supply. you have to check the specs of your power supply and compare it do your requirements.

even when you have enough watts, maybe one of the supply lines provides too less needed by your computer.

an easy test would be to use a much bigger powersuply with a proper brand.

It may be worth the time to start calculationg based on the specs of every used board / device / hardware piece the needed required power and than put an extra 20 percent on top to just be safe. And please do not use a no name / cheap brand power supply becasue that can be the root cause. do not trust the specs of a cheap / no name power supply at all. 

i have no idea waht software can be used to test computation in linux. i read windows overclocker pages and they use for example prime to test overclocked settings

----------

## mir3x

Maybe try some livecd to see if u can reproduce that behaviour. Then u will be sure if its software or hardware error.

----------

## boerns

hmm, an idea where in a live-cd I can simulate a complete emerge -e system?

I now try to run emerge -e system and in parallel run brunP6 and mprime

----------

## asturm

Did you change anything in UEFI? Also, look for an update, they often increase system stability especially in the early days.

I remember the UEFI of my own Haswell system being quite a diva, utilising all cores would segfault it any time. It was amplified due to my attempt to run it at 2400 MHz memory clock, but it also happened at regular 1600 MHz. Only after severe reshuffling of options did I find a setup that worked rock solid (also at 2400 Mhz memclock). Unfortunately I can't recall the culprit and I'm away from the machine right now, but for a start you can try to reset to defaults.

----------

## boerns

Hi,

UEFI an memsettings are all to default.

I just activated virtualization vt-d because of vmware which needs this.

and bios-update is latest from december 2014

----------

## asturm

My problem also wasn't the mem settings.

Vmware requires I/O MMU virtualization? VT-x it needs for sure, VT-d I don't think so. Try with it disabled.

----------

## boerns

Ok,

I found the tool "memtester", which runs under linux in a running system, and emerged it. 

Apart from memtest86 and memtest86+ which has to reboot.

With memtest86+ 5.01 and memtest86 5.1 I got after several passes no memory failure.

but with memtester running on a 20GB free memomery i now get this:

FAILURE: 0xe1b119250b930924 != 0xd5421f26fb730924 at offset 0x216773648.

FAILURE: 0x8353bfdd23c12e5c != 0x76e4c5df13a12e5c at offset 0x216773788.

FAILURE: 0xcb8a498181c6e460 != 0xbf1b4f8371a6e460 at offset 0x216773a08.

FAILURE: 0x9692f1bcc3281b19 != 0xa301ebbad3481b19 at offset 0x216773a48.

FAILURE: 0x3bd330ea108c202e != 0x48422ae820ac202e at offset 0x216b312c8.

  Compare MUL         : FAILURE: 0x00000001 != 0x00000000 at offset 0x216773788.

  Compare DIV         :   Compare OR          : ok

FAILURE: 0x7db63883665e6c91 != 0x7db63883667e6c91 at offset 0x21f44b088.

FAILURE: 0x7db63883665e6c91 != 0x7db63883667e6c91 at offset 0x21f44c588.

FAILURE: 0x7db63883665e6c91 != 0x7db63883667e6c91 at offset 0x21f44c5c8.

  Compare AND         :   Sequential Increment: ok

  Solid Bits          : ok         

  Block Sequential    : testing 123FAILURE: 0x7b7b7b7b7b5b7b7b != 0x7b7b7b7b7b7b7b7b at offset 0x216775008.

  Checkerboard        : ok         

  Bit Spread          : setting  86

seems to be the ram????

in parallel I am running 

- emerge -e system with -j5, 

- building kernel in a loop with -j5

- cpubrun with burnP6 with 2 processes

- mprime on 4 processes

top shows me this, while in dmesg I get nothing

top - 23:27:41 up  2:30, 26 users,  load average: 18,46, 18,46, 17,31

Tasks: 321 total,  16 running, 305 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s): 93,5 us,  3,9 sy,  2,5 ni,  0,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,1 si,  0,0 st

KiB Mem:  32373748 total, 31248896 used,  1124852 free,   204736 buffers

KiB Swap:  8384504 total,        0 used,  8384504 free.  5948356 cached Mem

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                          

13211 root      20   0     152      4      0 R  44,2  0,0  19:43.02 burnP6                           

12970 root      20   0     152      4      0 R  43,9  0,0  19:41.79 burnP6                           

 6277 boerns    20   0 2353872 1,058g 134864 R  39,6  3,4  92:17.73 chrome                           

13645 root      20   0  128908 105004  13888 R  39,6  0,3   0:01.53 cc1                              

22578 root      20   0 20,004g 0,020t   1340 R  38,9 64,8  36:32.50 memtester                        

13748 root      20   0   78736  55380  13884 R  13,6  0,2   0:00.41 cc1                              

 6140 boerns    20   0  737304 153696  98192 S  10,0  0,5  20:20.65 chrome                           

13775 root      20   0   75460  51520  13620 R   8,0  0,2   0:00.24 cc1                              

 4332 boerns    20   0 3175316 159576  77064 S   7,0  0,5   1:27.20 plasma-desktop                   

13784 root      20   0   68268  44016  13660 R   7,0  0,1   0:00.21 cc1                              

 4132 root      20   0  164088  42228  21732 S   3,7  0,1   1:48.09 X                                

 4963 boerns    20   0 1075728 381340  69292 S   3,7  1,2   2:08.27 firefox                          

 4917 root      20   0  360824  14616   4188 S   2,7  0,0 233:42.28 mprime                           

  603 portage   35  15  105836  93924   3188 R   1,7  0,3   0:09.97 lib/unicore/mkt                  

 6104 boerns    20   0 1383104 192688  98492 S   1,3  0,6   2:24.34 chrome                           

 6592 portage   35  15   98488  71040  12872 R   1,3  0,2   0:01.69 cc1                              

 4448 boerns    20   0 1010832 384232  63836 S   0,7  1,2   0:42.35 thunderbird                      

13800 root      20   0   44232  17288   9716 R   0,7  0,1   0:00.02 cc1                              

  408 boerns    20   0  862160 126880  52112 S   0,3  0,4   0:34.12 chrome                           

 4325 boerns    20   0 2805724  63548  51172 S   0,3  0,2   0:03.96 kwin                             

 4903 root      20   0   23892   3068   2452 R   0,3  0,0   0:12.27 top                              

 6264 boerns    20   0  772680  78632  46980 S   0,3  0,2   1:15.45 chrome                           

 7252 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,3  0,0   0:04.34 kworker/3:1                      

    1 root      20   0    4208   1396   1304 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.53 init                             

    2 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kthreadd                         

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:02.01 ksoftirqd/0            

cpu-temperature monitored with i7z:

Cpu speed from cpuinfo 3197.00Mhz

cpuinfo might be wrong if cpufreq is enabled. To guess correctly try estimating via tsc

Linux's inbuilt cpu_khz code emulated now

True Frequency (without accounting Turbo) 3198 MHz

  CPU Multiplier 32x || Bus clock frequency (BCLK) 99.94 MHz

Socket [0] - [physical cores=4, logical cores=4, max online cores ever=4]

  TURBO ENABLED on 4 Cores, Hyper Threading OFF

  Max Frequency without considering Turbo 3297.94 MHz (99.94 x [33])

  Max TURBO Multiplier (if Enabled) with 1/2/3/4 Cores is  34x/34x/33x/32x

  Real Current Frequency 3198.00 MHz [99.94 x 32.00] (Max of below)

        Core [core-id]  :Actual Freq (Mult.)      C0%   Halt(C1)%  C3 %   C6 %   C7 %  Temp      VCore

        Core 1 [0]:       3198.00 (32.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    42      0.9443

        Core 2 [1]:       3198.00 (32.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    45      0.9470

        Core 3 [2]:       3198.00 (32.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    41      0.9467

        Core 4 [3]:       3198.00 (32.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    42      0.9451

So not more than 50 degrees on the cores.

So now who is lying? memtest86, memtest86+ or memtester?

Greetings

Alex

----------

## asturm

memtest86+ not finding an error doesn't mean it declares your system OK, just that it couldn't trigger one. Some errors only happen after several test runs.

The difference here could be microcode-ctl not present with memtest86+ or simply test methods that aren't present in one or the other program.

----------

## boerns

Ok, I think I am getting nearer the problem.

I had to reset the bios to default-settings, which activated my nvidia-card as first graphics card and disabled cpugraphics from haswell cpu.

with this settings I can run mprime for several hours and can run memtester on a 31500M peace of memory while bootet linux in text-modus.

and run 3 burbp6 in parallel. No errors over three runs of memtester and letting cpus not getting hotter than 50 degree.

Tested this first with stresslinux on an usb-stick unter an older suse with kernel 2.6.39.

And after I bootet my box with my installation but activated the kernel brom the gentoo-installation-cd.

runs stable.

So what now can make the system be unstable when activating cpugraphics from haswell?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

is your microcode up to date of the cpu? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sys-apps/microcode-ctl
> 
>      Available versions:  1.23 (~)1.26 (~)1.27 {selinux}
> ...

 

and please add it to the runlevel too with rc-update

 *Quote:*   

>  microcode_ctl | boot

 [/code]

----------

## boerns

Hi, is this realy necessary?

gencernel tells me then microcode is included into the kernel.

and an this page 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode

I find:

Please be advised microcode_ctl is obsolete and v2.0+ is the temporary solution. 

Future microcode updates will be delivered through the kernel-firmware infrastructure.

Greetings

Alexander

Btw, without cpu-graphics activated to far the system now is stable.

----------

## boerns

Ok,

I now have microcode update run with initramfs like stated here:

https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/updating-intel-cpu-microcode-from-gentoo-linux/

But did not solve the problem.

Something is broken, which it is, my local shop will investigate whi assembled the box.

But I now get the memory-errors even with memtester under stresslinux while running mprime in backgroud, so I have a use case to look on when exchanging the hardware. 

Seems to be the RAM.

Thanx, I will update you as long I got a working hardware back  :Wink: 

----------

## boerns

Ok one last question,

in dmesg I get this error after a while when putting load on the box 

with emere -e system, kernel compile and memtester running:

kworker/dying (676) used greatest stack depth: 11896 bytes left

What is ist?

I also got it with emerge/dying

Alex

----------

